# my chi is going to abort



## sesar_galvez (Apr 23, 2006)

its too dangerous for her to have pups said the vet so now she is scheduled for abortion.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm sorry  It is for the best for her.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm sorry about the loss of the puppies but it's better to make sure she is okay. We rescued a pitbull mix who was pregnant by a mixed breed and she had a broken leg and was only about 7 months old, we had her abort too. She went through the surgery well and didn't seem to have anymore trouble than a regular spay. Good luck to your little girl, you'll be in our thoughts. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 6, 2005)

It's for the best.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That is sad but I agree it is for the best.


----------

